
Citi Economist Says It Might Be Time to Abolish Cash - edward
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-04-10/citi-economist-says-it-might-be-time-to-abolish-cash
======
flaxscrip
That is such a crazy idea. This is all about banks wanting to control what
people can do with their money. This trend has been building up for some time
([http://mises.org/blog/swedens-war-cash-news-
frontlines](http://mises.org/blog/swedens-war-cash-news-frontlines)). Don't
support it. Don't trust it. Use cash. Better yet, use bitcoins.

------
dalke
Did I get it right that the point is to be able to have an interest rate which
is even more negative than it is now?

'Cause it seems like if there were no cash then there's still commodities
investment. Or purchase foreign currency (assuming that isn't taxed.) Of
course the poors can't do that. Sucks for me then.

Even worse for the unbanked, who do things like pay the rent in cash. With a
proposed max bill size of $5, a $600/month rent is about inch thick, and
tedious to have to count.

